
Big Oil Is Racing to Pump All the Oil Out of Texas - dreamcompiler
https://money.cnn.com/2018/08/15/investing/texas-oil-permian-basin-energen/index.html
======
dekhn
I think it's fair to say the US had a ton of latent energy resources that we
didn't really exploit in the past, but that are on the table now. Some of it
is new tech, some is better discovery, some is the economics have changed. But
let it be clear: the US has long been an oil producing nation and we have
immense capital and technological resources to draw on when we chose to
extract resources.

